
Huba Huba — overlooked but tasty GitHub tidbits. - sant0sk1
http://errtheblog.com/posts/89-huba-huba
======
inklesspen
I really don't understand why GitHub is so popular. Git's a DVCS, so why pay
to host on someone else's server? You don't even need a central repo with Git,
and if you're large enough to want one, you more than likely have your own
servers.

[http://groovie.org/articles/2008/05/06/most-bizarre-git-
serv...](http://groovie.org/articles/2008/05/06/most-bizarre-git-service-and-
other-stupid-rails-powered-businesses) (not my post, but I share his opinion)

